# Excessive Slobbering in Lab



## BBD25 (Nov 28, 2007)

Recently i have noticed in my 9 yr old black lab that he has been slobbering excessively when he comes inside the house.

Tonight i brought him in because of the storm outside and he is drooling like crazy. He won't quit licking his front legs and on the sides of his neck. He is constantly licking his chops as well.

He did drink quite a bit of water tonight also. I've done a little bit of research and most of the things i've seen are chipped or decaying teeth or allergic reaction to something.

Any help would be much appreciated. I'm getting kinda worried about the old man.
Thankyou


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Sounds like an allergy, possibly to his food...


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

It's because of the storm.


----------

